# Oral Osteosarcoma???



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Has anyone dealt with this? My girl (12 1/2) was just diagnosed with this. I am thinking of treating her with metronomics, not a cure, but can slow progression. Anyone tried it? Just want what life she has left to be a quality one. 
My first girl died from osteosarcoma, in her front leg. It was swift and painful, now over 30 years later, I find myself looking down the same path. Hoping for a better journey.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

No experience, but my vet was telling me they are seeing a lot more cases of oral osteo, especially in Goldens. It sends shivers down me. I'm only aware of oral metronomics with hemangiosarcoma and some dogs get extended lifespan from it following traditional chemotherapy. 

Sending your Bonnie good thoughts and wishes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for this dx.

I've walked the oral bone cancer (probably osteosarcoma) path with my cat Stasha; it took awhile to determine why she was losing teeth and seemed to keep getting infections especially since she was never sick in her life, but given her age at the time (20 +) and the treatment options beginning with removal of her jaw, there really did not seem to be any options for quality of life.

I hope the metronomics offers your girl quality time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't have any experience with it, just wanted to tell you I'm so sorrry.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know that Max's Mom on here (she's not around much lately) lost her golden, Max, to oral osteosarcoma. Maybe she will join in the discussion.
I'm so sorry to hear this. I do think, though, that it's not as aggressive as melanoma?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My girl, Penny had fibrosarcoma. This type of cancer was in the mouth and area. It was very aggressive but slow growing. She lived for 3 1/2 years after we found out she had it. We had surgery to remove it and did a mass amount of holistic treatments. We ended up doing some radiation and chemo therapy in the end. I am so sad to read about your girl. What kind of cancer is it? My thoughts go out to you.

Here is the link to her story if you would like to see more what we did for her:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/119632-pennys-story.html


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Lucky Penny said:


> My girl, Penny had fibrosarcoma. This type of cancer was in the mouth and area. It was very aggressive but slow growing. She lived for 3 1/2 years after we found out she had it. We had surgery to remove it and did a mass amount of holistic treatments. We ended up doing some radiation and chemo therapy in the end. I am so sad to read about your girl. What kind of cancer is it? My thoughts go out to you.
> 
> Here is the link to her story if you would like to see more what we did for her:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/119632-pennys-story.html


Thank you for the thread, Bonnie's is Osteosarcoma. I lost a girl to it over 30 years ago, but it was in her leg. So hoping this is slow growing too.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry that Bonnie has osteosarcoma. I have no personal experience with osteosarcoma, but am pretty familiar with the disease but never heard of oral osteosarcoma. 

I do have personal experience with metronomic chemo though. Harley was on Chlorambucil last summer for 2-3 months. It is one of the safest chemos out there and he had absolutely no side effects.

Just to give you some background, Harley was originally diagnosed with a lipoma on his front limb. He had surgery, biopsy was benign. Unfortunately the tumor came back within 6-8 months and an MRI was done and this time the margins were not that clean and pathology came back as infiltrative lipoma but still benign. Tumor came back again and the only "cure" so to speak was amputation. After following stories of Tripawds on the Tripawd forum, I opted for the amputation. Unfortunately the morning of his surgery a routine chest xray showed a tumor on each lung so the surgery was aborted. A biopsy of one of the lung tumors confirmed cancer. He began the chlorambucil and tolerated it very well. His lung tumors were slow growing and I really don't know if that was because of the chlorambucil or just that his cancer was slow growing. 

Maybe there are members of this forum who are vets and have had experience with other metronomic protocols and/or experience with oral osteosarcoma. The Tripawds site has an "Ask the Vet" forum. A lot of good information on that site. I put Harley's medical history there just to chrono the events leading up to his diagnosis. 

Positive thoughts and prayers for Bonnie and you.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GoldenMum so sorry about Bonnie's dx. I lost my Maxine (heart dog) to it going on 4 years ago. I did not try what you mentioned, but good luck!!!

One thing I thought because it was oral as opposed to a limb, they maintain a better life quality. We had to constantly adjust the drugs that were keeping her comfortable, but she did ok really only having 1 bad day, her last one. We also played with food. First just watering it, then allowing it to soften, then canned, then raw you only add water to (Mother Hubbard??) Our issue was the pills. Max was never a pill taker and too darn smart. Because her mouth got sore we couldn't stuff down her throat either. I made it a game. I bought pill pockets, put the pills in, rolled into a ball in my hands and threw it. She caught and are it every time. 

She enjoyed going to the park regularly but couldn't walk there so we would drive her. She'd wander around, roll in the grass and watch the world. She was quite content. Even made a trip to Lab National with us. It meant a lot to me to have her there. 

There was a surgical option and the surgeon said it could buy her time. It was radical and like Bonnie, Max was 12 1/2. We thought it would be too hard on her. Please feel free to PM or email me. I'm not on here as I used to be but I want you to know I will keep you and Bonnie in my thoughts. 

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

KathyL said:


> I am so sorry that Bonnie has osteosarcoma. I have no personal experience with osteosarcoma, but am pretty familiar with the disease but never heard of oral osteosarcoma.
> 
> I do have personal experience with metronomic chemo though. Harley was on Chlorambucil last summer for 2-3 months. It is one of the safest chemos out there and he had absolutely no side effects.
> 
> ...


I have been reading their site this afternoon, Thank you for all the info!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> GoldenMum so sorry about Bonnie's dx. I lost my Maxine (heart dog) to it going on 4 years ago. I did not try what you mentioned, but good luck!!!
> 
> One thing I thought because it was oral as opposed to a limb, they maintain a better life quality. We had to constantly adjust the drugs that were keeping her comfortable, but she did ok really only having 1 bad day, her last one. We also played with food. First just watering it, then allowing it to soften, then canned, then raw you only add water to (Mother Hubbard??) Our issue was the pills. Max was never a pill taker and too darn smart. Because her mouth got sore we couldn't stuff down her throat either. I made it a game. I bought pill pockets, put the pills in, rolled into a ball in my hands and threw it. She caught and are it every time.
> 
> ...


Thank You for all the info on Max, we opted to remove the mouth tumors, as they had started growing down her throat. It was operate, euthanize, or watch her starve to death. They did not get clean margins as I did not want her bottom jaw removed at her age. You would never know she's sick, she hikes, hunts, swims, and really loves life. I was reading on the metronomics, and if she can tolerate it; it may give her more quality time. She is definitely not ready yet! I do not want her to suffer, but want to give her the fullest life possible!


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the diagnosis. I don't have any experience with oral osteosarcoma but my pup is currently on Chlorambucil, a metronomic chemo. He has squamous cell carcinoma and is 4 months past his last surgery. 

He is tolerating the chlorambucil very well. I think he was tired the first month or so he was on it but he is now completely back to normal, if not with more energy. 

Good luck, hoping for the best with treatment!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry to read of Bonnie's diagnosis. I hope what ever treatment you decide for her will help. Good luck and my thoughts and prayers are with you both!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just like KathyL mentioned, metronomic chemo is a nice approach. We did this with Penny, and she still was her spunky self. She did have times were she had her downs, but nothing like the regular chemo treatments. It gives time. If this is offered, I would look into doing it.

I wouldn't do any type of radiation to the face area. Especially at Bonnie's age. We did two separate rounds of it to Penny during her treatment. The first time was three rounds and she bounced back from it, but not with hair loss, burns, and hand feeding wet food first. She lived a happy whole year before we did another three rounds. She never bounced back; the radiation is what killed her. She no longer could eat, and she actually got a bone infection from radiation killing the bone. I would never do radiation to a dogs face again. Especially at Bonnie's age. If that is offered, I would not do it.

Look into holistic treatments for her. Find a holistic vet in your area and take Bonnie to him/her. Diet changing, acupuncture and herbs can help Bonnie. It may not cure her, but it will help her a lot.

I never heard of oral osteosarcoma. I to hope it is slow growing. I am so happy that she is still able to enjoy life. That is the most important thing. My thoughts continue to be with you and Bonnie.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis.
I so hope your girl has a lot more time with you.


----------



## SylviaB12 (Sep 16, 2011)

We just got the biopsy results back from an epulis we had removed from Tundra's mouth. It's plasmacytoma. According to our vet, it could be a lot worse. So, we'll see about getting an appt with the oncologist at the LSU vet school (about 2 hours south of us) and go from there.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts your way. Haven't heard of that type of cancer before. Let us know what the oncologist says.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this. Thoughts and prayers that you have lots of happy times together. Goldens respond amazing to treatments. Their so positive and happy going I think it helps them maintain a good quality of life even through treatment. Good luck I'll be thinking of you both!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Sally had a plasamcytoma in her mouth at age seven. Took her to Tufts for an evaluation for radiation. They decided to do a semilunar hemi mandibulectomy instead. So so painful, but she recovered and lived until12.5 years when cardiac,hemangio got her. We also,did a bone marrow biopsy, sadly awake, she was so stoic and determined she did not have systemic disease.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Plasamcytoma does not tend to metastasize, if you do not find it in the bone marrow, but, it is locally invasive .


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> My Sally had a plasamcytoma in her mouth at age seven. Took her to Tufts for an evaluation for radiation. They decided to do a semilunar hemi mandibulectomy instead. So so painful, but she recovered and lived until12.5 years when cardiac,hemangio got her. We also,did a bone marrow biopsy, sadly awake, she was so stoic and determined she did not have systemic disease.



Would you have chosen to do the mandibulectomy if she was 12.5, just curious?


----------



## SylviaB12 (Sep 16, 2011)

Tundra spent the day yesterday at the LSU vet school having tests (2 hour drive down there). Actually it was quite positive. We really liked the oncologist. They aspirated his lymph glands, blood work, ultrasound and I think something else ($200 worth). All of those tests were clear. She said there were 3 options...most severe being a CT scan (to see exactly how involved it was) followed by surgery ($1600-1800) or a one shot of radiation, but that only penetrates 3mm so if you don't know know how much is involved, then it might not get it all ($500) or to just check his mouth once a month and have our vet palpate his lymph glands several times a year. And she said although she doesn't like to say "this is what I would do if it were my dog"....she would opt for the watching at this point since it generally is slow growing and localized. And considering we are moving that seems best at the moment. She'll recommend some oncologists in Seattle when we get moved. Of course, he was quite the hit there. Apparently one of the interns is a golden lover and Tundra got the SBG designation....sweet baby golden! He was forgiven for wearing a Florida State collar. He did come home with a razor burn on his tummy so I've been doctoring that with some aloe vera.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy that all the tests came out well for Tundra. That must of made you feel so much better. What a ride for him. Was he tired when you guys got home? I did a few CT scans with Penny. They are really cool and did a really good job showing where her tumor was. Is there an option to just do a CT scan and decide what you wanted to do after that?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Goldenmum, how is your girl doing?


----------



## SylviaB12 (Sep 16, 2011)

Lucky Penny said:


> Happy that all the tests came out well for Tundra. That must of made you feel so much better. What a ride for him. Was he tired when you guys got home? I did a few CT scans with Penny. They are really cool and did a really good job showing where her tumor was. Is there an option to just do a CT scan and decide what you wanted to do after that?


We were all tired! But it definitely put a dent in Tundra's nap times! And I would definitely think we could do the CT scan and then decide whether the radiation would take care of it or the surgery would need to be done.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It has been a roller coaster ride, but today was a great day. We had a couple of med adjustments, and the first good night sleep since Thursday! She had two swims, and found time to put up several morning doves! Today is a great day...ummmm...I'll take as many of those as I can get!!!

Prayers and good thoughts to Tundra!


----------

